
Ask HN: What are best practice approaches for cross-platform projects? - TheCabin
I am interested in starting a project that runs on desktop (Linux, MacOS, Windows) and mobile (Android, iOS, mainly aiming and tablets). The final application has a GUI with standard components (ListViews, Buttons, etc) and maybe some less standard components (NodeView &#x2F; TreeView). It will need to access local storage.<p>Are there good technology stacks to accomplish this, offering maximal code-reuse and minimal overhead?<p>The programming language doesn’t matter at all (C++, Haxe, Kotlin, JS, Python...) productivity is what I am looking for.<p>tldr:
A while ago I wanted to do something similar and ended up using Electron + React (with a library for components). While web-technologies are platform-independent in principle, setting up the project to run on different devices was no fun at all. Also, the library for components wasn’t stable and my code was super hard to maintain. I am getting the impression that web technology libraries (offering basic components such as drop-down menus) come and go and don’t provide a reliable base for applications. I have limited time to work on open-source projects, so if setting up the applications requires an investment of a week already, then I’ll rather ditch the project completely.
======
verdverm
[https://github.com/sysgears/apollo-universal-starter-
kit](https://github.com/sysgears/apollo-universal-starter-kit)

